
Show HN: CoderMirror – Time tracker for developers with a focus on learning - agarbayo
https://www.codermirror.com/
======
keb_
I confused this for the very popular CodeMirror text editor:
[https://codemirror.net/](https://codemirror.net/)

------
new_guy
The editor links are broken, 'Choose your editor for instructions'.

And it could maybe be a bit clearer what the sites actually supposed to do and
how.

~~~
agarbayo
Thank you for your feedback. I have updated the page to try to explain a
little better what it does, eg that is a plugin that tracks your time and
gives reports and training based on the collected data.

------
mostlystatic
You might want to make the Premium price a bit more prominent, took me a while
to find it.

------
caspervonb
Pretty bad name, considering CodeMirror has been around for quite a while, is
well known, et cetera.

------
wingerlang
Is it different from e.g. Wakatime?

~~~
agarbayo
Time tracking features are similar, I believe Wakatime might have a couple of
reports more and git commits integration. For now, CoderMirror supports only
Jetbrains IDEs while Wakatime has impressive support of IDEs and editors.

In CoderMirror data is stored locally in a SQLite database, so there is no
limit to the data range you have access for free. Because of that, you can
always write an ad-hoc query or export to the tool of your choice for further
analysis when default reports don't match your needs (I'd be very interested
in hearing what kind of reports developers need).

The focus of CoderMirror is on collecting data that can support a methodical
continuous improvement effort. I try to create reports that give objective
data for personal retrospectives to measure what works and what doesn't for
you.

Along with time tracking collects data on what libraries you used and creates
personalized quizzes with spaced repetition that attempt to deepen your
understanding of the libraries you use.

This is in early stages and limited to Java projects and is the area where I
want to focus in the future. Currently there is material for Java standard
library, Spring framework, JUnit, etc.

